# ISO Hormel Smokies



## advoca (May 17, 2006)

I want to serve a batch of Hormel Cocktail Smokies for a party and would like to put them in the oven.

What temperature is the best, and for how long should they be cooked?

Advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Shaheen (May 20, 2006)

What are Hormel Smokies?


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 20, 2006)

advoca - just spread them out on a sheet pan and put into a pre-heated 350-F oven for 5-10 minutes ... just until hot. Since they are pre-cooked all you need to do is heat them up. 

Shaheen - they are a small pre-cooked beef & pork cocktail sausage. Most common ways of serving them around here are to put into a saucepan and cover with BBQ sauce and simmer 5-10 minutes until hot, or wrap in a biscuit dough and bake until done - usually using canned biscuits of one type or another which can be buttermilk, crescent rolls, puff pastry, etc. They can also be treated as a summer sausage and eaten cold with a piece of cheddar cheese and crackers.


----------



## IcyMist (May 20, 2006)

You can also wrap them in half a slice of bacon, put a toothpick in them, cook at 350 for about 15 minutes or until bacon is browned. Am going to try them out on family to see if they would be good for reception.


----------



## advoca (May 20, 2006)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> advoca - just spread them out on a sheet pan and put into a pre-heated 350-F oven for 5-10 minutes ... just until hot. Since they are pre-cooked all you need to do is heat them up.


 
Ah! Thanks. That's what I wanted to know.

And thanks everyone for the recipe suggestions. Appreciated.


----------



## advoca (May 20, 2006)

Surfing around the web today I came across Cooks.com. They have a huge number of recipes for cocktail smokies. For example
 
COCKTAIL SMOKIES (Recipe 22)
1 (12 oz.) bottle chili sauce
1 (10 oz.) jar grape jelly
2 pkgs. Little Smokies
 
Mix together and place in crock pot. Heat until smokies are warmed, approximately 2 hours. 
 
Two hours! For pre-cooked sausages! 
 
COCKTAIL WIENERS (Recipe 24)
1 pkg. smokey cocktail sausages
1 jar barbecue sauce
Place above ingredients in crockpot. Cook on low for at least 4 hours.
 
Four hours! Are they kidding?


----------



## Dove (May 20, 2006)

Advoca,
I have had both and they are very tasty.
My friend buys ready made meatbals and cooks them in a crock pot with the grape jelly and cocktail sauce for pot lucks.
Dove


----------



## SierraCook (May 20, 2006)

I know that you said you wanted to use the oven, but a really easy recipe is to just put the smokies in a crockpot that is on the low temperature setting with some of your favorite brand BBQ sauce.


----------



## lmw80 (May 21, 2006)

I love making pigs in a blanket with little smokies. Using crescent rolls, I cut each roll (one triangle) into three and I wrap one little smoky in one of the three pieces of dough. Then cook at 350 for maybe 10 minutes. Serve with spicy mustard.


----------



## IcyMist (May 21, 2006)

Shaheen said:
			
		

> What are Hormel Smokies?


 
They are little minature sausages like a hotdog weiner only about an inch long.  They are really great in many appetizers and I also like to cut them in half and use them as a treat for my dog.    Penny would do ANYTHING for one of them.


----------

